# Eclipse debuggen seeehr langsam



## Guest (7. Dez 2007)

Hi.

Wollte heute mal mein Projekt debuggen. Allerdings dauert das locker 5 Minuten, bis der die ganze GUI zusammengebastelt hat und anzeigt.
Normalerweise dauert das 20-40 sekunden. 

Warum ist das so langsam beim debuggen? Kann man das beschleunigen?


----------



## tfa (7. Dez 2007)

Hast Du irgendwelche Methoden-Breakpoints definiert? Das kann die Sache deutlich langsamer machen. Ansonsten sollten Debug- und Run-Modus etwa gleich schnell sein.


----------



## Gast (7. Dez 2007)

hab nur einen breakpoint definiert. 
kann reflection oder ähnliche sachen den debug modus verlangsamen?

meldungen, die sonst nur schnell auf der console durchrauschen seh ich jetzt ein paar sekunden bis die nächste kommt. ist total ätzend.


----------



## tfa (7. Dez 2007)

Ist dieser eine Breakpoint ein normaler oder ein Methoden-Breakpoint?


----------



## lhein (7. Dez 2007)

Hört sich blöd an, aber Eclipse hat manchmal ein paar Macken.
Schonmal einen Neustart der IDE probiert?


----------



## Gast (7. Dez 2007)

ja jetzt wo du es sagst, das is nen metoden breakpoint.

hab jetzt mal nen line breakpoint draus gemacht. also eine zeile tiefer...lustig, jetzt rennts wieder 


danke!

warum gibts methoden breakpoints?


----------



## HeRaider (7. Dez 2007)

Hm ich kenne das wenn man einen Breakpoint innerhalb der GUI hat. Manchmal ist es dann sehr langsam aber manchmal eben auch nicht  :autsch:


----------



## tfa (7. Dez 2007)

Methoden-Breakpoints kann man z.B. auch in Libs setzen, die nur als JAR bzw. ohne Quelltext vorliegen. Normalerweise ist das sehr selten nötig.


----------



## Gast (7. Dez 2007)

cool wieder was gelernt  danke!


----------



## maki (7. Dez 2007)

Was hast du denn für einen Rechner?


----------



## Gast (7. Dez 2007)

hab nen core duo. ist normalerweise rattenschnell


----------



## maki (7. Dez 2007)

Das sehe ich genauso 

Vielleicht hat deine IDE nciht mehr genug Heap Speicher?


----------



## tfa (7. Dez 2007)

Methoden-Breakpoints sind nunmal langsam. Egal wieviel Speicher Du hast. 
Aber das Problem war doch schon gelöst...?


----------

